# Seerose zerfressen



## StewieGriffin (5. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Seerose (Nymphaea __ Attraction).
Sie ist geeignet für Wassertiefen zwischen 50cm und 120cm.
Bei mir ist sie in einer Tiefe von 100cm, das müsste also passen.
Ich habe sie in einem länglichen Pflanzkorb, da die Wurzeln der Seerose wohl irgendwie in die Länge wachsen und nicht gleichmäßig im Kreis. Außerdem liegt sie in ruhigem Gewässer, auf das lange (aber nicht zu lange) die Sonne scheint. Eigentlich also die optimalen Voraussetzungen für eine Seerose dachte ich.

Leider wachsen nur wenige Blätter (wenn überhaupt) bis zur Wasseroberfläche, denn diese werden bereits unter Wasser so zerfressen, dass man sie nicht mehr als Blatt überhaupt erkennen kann.

 

Ich habe keinerlei Tiere (zumindest nicht bewusst) in meinem Teich.
Ich sehe keine __ Käfer oder sonstiges auf den Blättern sitzen, außerdem beginnt das Problem ja schon unter Wasser.

Woran könnte das liegen? Hat jemand eine Idee von euch?

Viele Grüße, StewieGriffin!


----------



## danyvet (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerose zerfressen*

Hallo Stewie,

bei meinen Seerosen sieht es ähnlich aus, man kann aber ein Muster erkennen, so wie bei einem Scherenschnitt (heißt das so, was wir als Kinder gemacht haben? Papier mehrfach zusammengefaltet, Muster rein geschnitten, dann wieder auseinander gefaltet und das Muster war mehrfach vorhanden). D.h. jemand knabbert das Blatt an, wenn es noch eingerollt ist. Ich vermute, es sind __ Schnecken, da ich auch keine __ Käfer oder Larven von Käfern daran finden kann. Aber inzwischen hat sich das gebessert, die letzten Blätter waren schon ganz schön ohne Löcher. Die ersten Blätter von heuer haben tw. furchtbar ausgesehen, war nur mehr ein Bruchteil vorhanden.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerose zerfressen*

..sitzen da kleine schwarze __ Käfer drauf? nimm mal einen und zerdrücke ihn, wenn da gelbe Suppe rauskommt bitte alle befallenen Blätter abmachen und im Hausmüllentsorgen, weiß nicht wie das Biest heisst,denke aber Du mußt alle ablesen und entsorgen.die zerfressen alles was an Seerosenblätern da ist.hab das letztes Jahr auch gehabt...er heisst Seerosenkäfer..


----------



## Inken (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerose zerfressen*

Hallo Werner!

Du meinst den ekligen Seerosenblattkäfer? Nützlich und angenehm wie ein Kropf...


----------



## danyvet (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerose zerfressen*

Meinst du mich? Bei mir sitzt gar nix auf den Blättern, außer __ Libellen, __ Wasserläufer und sonstiges Getier, was den Seerosen nix macht, auch nicht an der Unterseite, außer Egeleier und ab und zu Schneckengelege


----------



## StewieGriffin (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerose zerfressen*

Also bei mir sitzt echt überhaupt nichts auf den Blättern.
Das Problem ist ja, dass die Blätter schon unter Wasser am Boden zerstört werden.
Ich weiß nur nicht von was, ich hab keine Fische drin


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerose zerfressen*

Hi Stewie

die Blätter sehen auch recht verkrüppelt aus. 
Hast du sie erst heuer eingesetzt?
Und wenn ja, gleich auf 100cm Tiefe ?

Es ist zwar schon recht spät,trotzdem würde ich sie bis Saisonende höher setzen. (40-50cm)
Im Herbst dann wegen Winterschutz wieder tiefer.
Zum Frühjahr wieder hochholen und erst dann, nachdem sie schön ausgetrieben hat, schrittweise tiefer setzen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerose zerfressen*

Hallo Stewie,

meine beiden Seerosen vom letzten Jahr sehen ähnlich aus und stehen auch so tief. In diesem Jahr hab ich mir neue gekauft und da wurde mir geraten, genau wie Eugen schreibt, die Rosen nicht zu tief zu setzen, weil sie sonst zu viel Energie verbrauchen, um an die Oberfläche zu kommen. Es muss immer ein Blatt welken, damit ein neues oder eine Blüte an die Oberfläche kommt. Versuch macht kluch :smoki


----------



## StewieGriffin (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerose zerfressen*

Okay, hab meine Seerose eben umgesetzt.
Von 100cm Tiefe in 60cm Tiefe ...
Bin mal gespannt ob es klappt, danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerose zerfressen*

also bei mir war der extreme Sturm schuld, die Seerosenblätter weisen überall innen Risse auf - meine Attracion steht ebenfalls in 1m Tiefe und trieb nun schon ganz viele neue Blätter aus.


----------



## paule24 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Seerose zerfressen*

Hallo Stewie
der Tipp von Eugen ist O.K. aber ich würde die Seerose bei Neupflanzung noch höher zur Wasseroberfläche setzen ! Die Begründung : die Pflanze verbraucht viel Kraft, um die Blätter 1. wachsen zu lassen und 2. bis zur Oberfläche zu bringen. Also geht man stufenweise vor. Immer wenn die Blätter oben schwimmen wieder 10 cm tiefer setzen. - Außerdem sollte man der Pflanze einen Seerosendünger als Starthilfe verabreichen ( in den Seerosenkorb am Grunde einbringen.
Bin genauso bei der Anlage meines Teiches verfahren. Klappt ganz prima.
Außerdem würde ich die angegebene Tiefe nicht voll ausnutzen. Es hilft der Pflanze.
Lieber Gruß und viel Erfolg


----------

